# How to Choose Silk Scarf



## silkroad (Jul 2, 2011)

If you want to choose scarves or beloved one style silk scarf, you should watch out following tips :

1: From fabric and colors to distinguish quality. Better fabric is the first element, in addition, the scarf while "hand" sewn is the first choice.  Printing colors must be uniform, in general, the richer the color the better the quality.

2: Depend shape feature to select scarves. For example, short neck people, pick a little bit scarf, the best way to knot in lateral neck, loosely tied low on the chest; Petite people should avoid to cumbersome and too long-line tied way.

3: pay attention to whether scarves be with special design on not. The special design silk scarf should to use a special way to show creativity. When you purchase should be note the pattern, and must be to tied it by yourself.

____________________________________

*Edited by mod*


----------



## garciawow (Jul 4, 2011)

thanx for sharing. Last year i bought one for my mom as birthday gift, but i didn't know how to distinguish silk and other fabric. with your help, i can buy a real silk scarf next time


----------



## lyleneil (Jul 13, 2011)

The quality of the silk which is used to make your silk scarf will impact on the way that the fabric falls and drapes, so always choose 100% pure silk to create the very best effect.Handmade scarves and shawls, however, are produced using techniques which have been around for centuries and which rely on the skill and talent of the artist.

 
 
*edited by mod*


----------



## clariza (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the stips girls...Thanks a lot...


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 28, 2011)

I am a new member so no one really knows me yet but I will confess to having many silk scarfs. From *Balmain *and *Chanel *to *Yves Saint Laurent* or *Dior. *My favourites scarfs are from *Hermes*.  I think last time I counted I had 400 or so silk scarfs of many different sizes. There are no bad silk scarfs only mismatched ones.

I apologize for my English.


----------



## Ishara (Sep 7, 2011)

When you choose the silk scarf the quality of the material should be well designed and unique. The silk scarves and evening shawls come in the large selection annually. When it comes to choosing your fabulous hand painted silk scarf or hand dyed shawl, obviously you are going to want to select the one which is going to be most flattering in every respect.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 14, 2011)

You know, I LOVE scarfs I have like 10 and I love how they look....on other people.  I think they just look silly on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## davidgomes (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Hi, 

thanks for sharing this nice and informative post. It will be really helpful for those who are scarf lover.


----------

